# colour in kids soap



## dleonard (May 7, 2017)

what is the best product to use in a kid soap, food colorant or mica powder


----------



## TheDragonGirl (May 7, 2017)

Food colour isn't FDA approved for use in cosmetics and also a lot of times morphs, bleeds, and stains.


----------



## lisamaliga (May 22, 2017)

Mica is the best colorant for soaps.


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 15, 2017)

MICA! Beautiful in clear soap. I recommend Mad Micas located in FL. They are great, fair and friendly folks


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 16, 2017)

shoresoap,
Mad Micas has a wonderful selection. Nice stash of colors you ordered! Have fun making beautiful, sparkly & colorful soap. The bars shown in your photo are lovely!


----------



## jod58 (Jul 29, 2017)

Has anyone used cake frosting colorants?


----------



## artemis (Jul 29, 2017)

jod58 said:


> Has anyone used cake frosting colorants?



I expect they'd behave like any other food color. Some disappear entirely, but some morph in interesting ways. I had a teal shade of food coloring turn into the most brilliant purple. I have heard they can stain your wash cloth, though.


----------



## jod58 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ty for your help!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 18, 2017)

If you are looking for colors without having to order something, check out loose eyeshadow. They are mostly micas and oxides and color CP quite nicely, I imagine they would work fine in m&p.
I went with the cheap .99 powder from the grocery store.


----------



## earlene (Aug 18, 2017)

Obsidian said:


> If you are looking for colors without having to order something, check out loose eyeshadow. They are mostly micas and oxides and color CP quite nicely, I imagine they would work fine in m&p.
> I went with the cheap .99 powder from the grocery store.



That wasn't my experience.  I tried eyeshadow in CP soap one time when I was traveling and the lye pretty much negated the color altogether.  Even the one that seemed like it made a faint color, faded completely before the soap was done curing.

Maybe you used different brands.  What I used was the cheapest stuff I could find at WalMart.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 18, 2017)

I used pink and green rimmel brand. Held the color great and was very pretty, too bad it crackled so badly.


----------

